# Seeking advice on roof flashing repair job



## JonathanV (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello! 

I was recently contacted by a homeowner who was complaining that a new leak had developed in a fairly new (installed 4-5 years prior) asphalt shingle roof. After taking a look at the job it appears, to the best of my observations, that when the new roof was installed it was either installed over the step flashing of the old roof or the step flashing was removed when the vinyl siding was put on. A strip of flashing, 3-3 1/2 inches wide was put over the top of the shingles and nailed down but there wasn't anything done to stop water going under it and into the exposed side of the dormer. Homeowner doesn't want to strip back the shingles and siding to put in step flashing, any recommendations for a good fix to this problem with those things in mind? I was thinking of running a really heavy strip of caulking under that flashing, nailing the flashing down better then covering the whole thing with a thin strip of tared down roll roofing to keep ice from forming under any part of the flashing and popping the nails out, although this was just the first idea to come to mind as i've seen it done before fairly effectively.

Any advice or comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If the HO isn't willing to do it right (new step installed under siding), walk away. If you do try something and it leaks again, you own it.


----------

